# Tree Removal Advice



## TopFloor (Apr 21, 2009)

I will be removing this tree for the church, down to the dirt. Someone else will be doing the stump and root removal. If anyone has suggestions on *specific equipment* I should consider renting or buying for the job, I would like to hear them. I may never need the tools again so top-of-the-line may not be necessary. My inclination is to use a sawzall (because I already have one of them) to trim away the smaller branches, but what to use for the trunk? Also, Because the tree is not tall enough to land on any structures, would you fell it first, then trim it? 

Thanks in advance for your thoughts. Just ask if you have any flooring inquiries.

:thumbsup:


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Small gas powered chain saw $120, Trim the branches off first, 10ft stepladder, then drop it. GMOD


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

Gloves and safety glasses. :thumbsup:


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

TopFloor said:


> I will be removing this tree for the church, down to the dirt. Someone else will be doing the stump and root removal. If anyone has suggestions on *specific equipment* I should consider renting or buying for the job, I would like to hear them. I may never need the tools again so top-of-the-line may not be necessary. My inclination is to use a sawzall (because I already have one of them) to trim away the smaller branches, but what to use for the trunk? Also, Because the tree is not tall enough to land on any structures, would you fell it first, then trim it?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your thoughts. Just ask if you have any flooring inquiries.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Looks more like a tall bush.

Fell it, trim out.


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

Drop that twig onto the ground with a rented or borrowed chain saw. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kuba (May 3, 2009)

Homemade PNAP and 2 gal of gas...JK!arty:


----------



## Kuba (May 3, 2009)

make your cut high so that it doesnt take out the bench... Make sure you have it tied off and have someone pulling in the fall direction so that it doesnt bust any of those bench bricks... or you paying to replace them :thumbsup:
once that is done... take off the 5 ft section and carry it off..

dont take my advice, ask a tree pro... thats just what I would do.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I would use my Sven folding saw.


----------



## jeffatsquan (Mar 16, 2009)

My 14 yo son took a tree down that size yesterday with an axe ,no adivice or exspirennce


----------



## Treeandland (Dec 25, 2007)

That's what chainsaws are made for, only a few seconds with a sharp one. I guess a sawzall would work though, alot more work than necessary.

Yes, notch it high so when it falls the branches will end up holding the whole deal in the air on it's side so you can delimb it. 

Why are they taking it out? Looks like a cool little tree.


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

Trim off some of the lower limbs. Make sure you notch it properly, (google away), and you should be able to place withing 15 degrees of where you want it. But have some rope just in case. 

Otherwise, I'd be tempted to buy a 12" sawzall blase and just have at it.


----------



## scrapecc (May 11, 2009)

break out your swiss army knife, use the serrated blade, and the scissors to cut off the branches.


----------



## TopFloor (Apr 21, 2009)

scrapecc said:


> break out your swiss army knife, use the serrated blade, and the scissors to cut off the branches.


I wish. Unfortunately, I wrecked the scissors cutting sheets of plywood and the little saw in my knife broke when I tried ripping a 2x12.

 Meh... probably wasn't even '_Swiss_'.


----------



## TopFloor (Apr 21, 2009)

Kuba said:


> make your cut high so that it doesnt take out the bench... Make sure you have it tied off and have someone pulling in the fall direction so that it doesnt bust any of those bench bricks... or you paying to replace them :thumbsup:....


Good advice. I do not want to spend the following weekend making a new bench. :thumbsup:


----------



## TopFloor (Apr 21, 2009)

jeffatsquan said:


> My 14 yo son took a tree down that size yesterday with an axe ,no adivice or exspirennce


He's going to be a fine lumberjack.


----------



## TopFloor (Apr 21, 2009)

Treeandland said:


> That's what chainsaws are made for, only a few seconds with a sharp one....


If you can give me your opinion on these tools that I bought, I would be grateful.

I figured I might need this 10" pole saw to reach the highest limbs, but I suppose I wouldnt need it if the tree gets cut down first:










This 14" gas-powered (below) looks like it will do the bulk of the work just fine. I know it is not what a pro would use, but I am fairly certain this is the only tree I will ever be cutting down. Hopefully I can get by with it:











Treeandland said:


> Yes, notch it high so when it falls the branches will end up holding the whole deal in the air on it's side so you can delimb it.


excellent :thumbsup:



Treeandland said:


> Why are they taking it out? Looks like a cool little tree.


The roots have begun to make the surrounding brickwork a liability. My guess is someone took a spill and that was the beginning of the end for this tree. I am with you- the tree is really cool.


----------



## TopFloor (Apr 21, 2009)

Chris G said:


> Trim off some of the lower limbs. Make sure you notch it properly, (google away), and you should be able to place withing 15 degrees of where you want it. But have some rope just in case....


I found some good advice via Google regarding how to cut it so it falls where I want it to. For that matter, there was a fair amount of instruction on how *NOT* to cut it. Thanks for your response, Chris. :thumbsup:


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

A small chainsaw will get it done in short order. A sawzall will also get it done, but it will take a bit longer. knock it down, remove the branches, chunk up the trunk. Take a shovel and clear the dirt away from the roots. Use an ax or the sawzall to cut the roots below ground level and remove what's left of the trunk. If it wasn't surrounded by the bricks, I'd say to hook onto the trunk with your truck and give it a tug to break loose the last couple roots, but without power, you are going to have to dig deep and cut everything in order to get rid of everything above ground level.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

If you fell it first then delimb, be very careful and know which way that it will roll when you go to cut a limb. Have a clear escape path in case it does not roll the way you expect while delimbing. Also, pay attention to where you start your cut when the tree is down and being held up by the limbs to avoid getting the saw wedged in the cut.


----------



## TopFloor (Apr 21, 2009)

boman47k said:


> If you fell it first then delimb, be very careful and know which way that it will roll when you go to cut a limb. *Have a clear escape path* in case it does not roll the way you expect while delimbing. Also, *pay attention to where you start your cut when the tree is down and being held up by the limbs to avoid getting the saw wedged in the cut*.


Thanks for the advice, boman. :thumbsup:


----------



## LauneLandscapes (Oct 30, 2009)

Out of curiosity, how did you end up getting the contract to remove the tree? Why didn't they just use a tree surgeon? No offence meant.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

No tree surgeon here, but , if I fell the tree then trimmed it, I would trim the nonload bearing limbs first. Be easy to cut a loadbearing limb , the tree rolls, you run to avoid the main trunk just to have a nonload bearing limb hit you 10 feet away when the tree rolls over from having its crutch removed.

If the tree is down and you start to cut a load bearing limb, cut it from the bottom up to avoid geting the saw wedged/pinched.


----------



## TopFloor (Apr 21, 2009)

LauneLandscapes said:


> Out of curiosity, how did you end up getting the contract to remove the tree? Why didn't they just use a tree surgeon? No offence meant.


Its saving the church money. The reason I got involved was initially to correct the pavers. That is a job I have experience with. The tree sort of ended up as part of the task.
To be honest, I feel comfortable removing the tree, but I am also cautious to a fault. Posting the inquiry is added insurance. I have gotten sage advice here on a topic I knew little about. I may have been just fine keeping the questions to myself, but I prefer asking the real professionals, such as yourself. I would never attempt this if I didn't feel safe.


----------



## TopFloor (Apr 21, 2009)

boman47k said:


> ...I would trim the nonload bearing limbs first. Be easy to cut a loadbearing limb , the tree rolls, you run to avoid the main trunk just to have a nonload bearing limb hit you 10 feet away when the tree rolls over from having its crutch removed....


This is valuable advice. Logical to many, but I could easily overlook it. Thanks again Boman.


----------



## Treeandland (Dec 25, 2007)

If that whole tree fell on you the chances of you getting hurt are pretty slim unless you're using a walker and can't get up:w00t:

That pullon chainsaw will work just fine. If you're familiar with paver work you should be able to pull up the pavers, cut out the offending roots and reinstall without getting rid of the tree. Looks healthy for now and it must like that spot.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

> If that whole tree fell on you the chances of you getting hurt are pretty slim


Is Chuck Norris in the house? :laughing:

That tree looks to be about 20 ft tall and what, about 6" to 8" in girth for the main part? I don't think I would want it to land on me. Besides, I just removed an eyepatch for an injury to my eye from a freak accident, a collision between my eye and an auction card I had in my shirt pocket.

Someone who does this on a regular basis may all the confidence in the world with a small job like this.
Call me aworry wart, I see tree work as very dangerous even for people that do it on a regular basis.


----------



## TopFloor (Apr 21, 2009)

boman47k said:


> ...Someone who does this on a regular basis may all the confidence in the world with a small job like this...


Thanks, Boman. Like you said, this is a no-brainer for a pro, but I like to be careful. Finally, the tree came down without a hitch. I even got to use the church's dumpsters, so, no hauling involved! I had it finished in about 3 hours. Just took my time and it was actually pretty fun. :laughing:


----------



## Treeandland (Dec 25, 2007)

Pictures?Youtube worthy video? :thumbsup:


----------



## TopFloor (Apr 21, 2009)

Treeandland said:


> Pictures?Youtube worthy video? :thumbsup:


You know what?... I always shoot video of jobs, and had plans to capture this project, but forgot to do it. !!#$%&!! I think it would have been interesting to see my reaction when I actually made the backcut and the tree began to topple... I was in awe. 
Thanks for asking, Treeandland. :thumbup:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

...............


----------



## TopFloor (Apr 21, 2009)

MALCO.New.York said:


> ...............


Some people have a way with words, and others....
...not...have....way..?


----------

